# M9-P + Dallmeyer Super Six 2" 1.9



## awslee (Oct 29, 2011)

Neighbourhood pet pig taking a p........,  shocking!!!!  That's my hood






Halloween brunch setup





Some OOF area shot





Shanghainese bake biscuits


----------

